# reunited (pic heavy)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well tsuka's chirping was driving me nuts. and he wasnt showing any signs of illness. so we put him with dally. its ok. i mean, no bloodshed. its quiet. but he still sleeps in his new cage at night. thats staying that way. i let everyone out today since destiny is taking a break out of the room and i let it air out this morning to cool down 











































































still hates the camera










and he can FLY!!









































this one im thinking he's saying "oh no dont crash dont crash!!!"


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*and he can FLY!*

He sure looks like a happy boy 

Can I save this pix? it shows perfectly how an adult molted pearls tail looks like with the yellow mottling at the top of each of the tailfeathers. A pearl male will keep this mottling for life and it is the easiest way to determine if an adult was a pearl or a split (which will not have the mottling)


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Last picture is awesome. Like a bat


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

srtiels said:


> *and he can FLY!*
> 
> He sure looks like a happy boy
> 
> Can I save this pix? it shows perfectly how an adult molted pearls tail looks like with the yellow mottling at the top of each of the tailfeathers. A pearl male will keep this mottling for life and it is the easiest way to determine if an adult was a pearl or a split (which will not have the mottling)


go right ahead. ive said it before, any photo you think you can use, go ahead and use it. 

ive noticed he also has mottling on the flight feathers too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and mistty, that he does lol whole new way of bat bird


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the pictures! Especially love the one w/Munch peering out at the others.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Munch "what ya guys dooooin"

So freaking adorable! that last one is a classic.. its like hes like muahah now you cant paparazzi me!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice pics 
like the one where Munchlax sticks his/her(?) head out of the toy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just think he cant fly properly yet lol he flies really noisy and is NOT graceful like dally is lol he lands clumsy too, often right on dally and she freaks out. he landed on my face a couple times too. 

munch was planning her attacks... you can tell THEY missed tsuka. he was their favourite target!

based on behaviour, we're pretty sure munch is a she


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was gonna say Munch looks like she's just waiting to jump Tsuka lol. Awesome pictures!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I always love your photos.. but can you post them after 5:30pm when I am not in the office? I giggled out loud again! lol

Puts a bright spot in my day! 

Things are back to normal, eh?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> go right ahead. ive said it before, any photo you think you can use, go ahead and use it.
> 
> ive noticed he also has mottling on the flight feathers too.


Susanne this goes for me too. If you want to save any of my photos to help other tiel friends I am good with that. You once said that I had a picture of my Ziva on here that showed Cinnamon Lutino preaty good... if you want it, its yours.

Its so nice to see the dredfull duo back togeather again... I love Dally, she is so fluffy, and Tsuka is awsome...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmmm lulu i'll try to keep that in mind haha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Whahahahaaa i love the angry look


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww How Cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

petra, thats his i hate the camera look and his im going to bite you look lol i call it the tsuka face lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you weighed him since he came back? In that one pic with his feathers really sleek, he doesn't look overweight to me. Do you think he just got flabby? Maybe that why he's a rough flier lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he's dropped a bit as when he was by himself for a bit he didnt eat much. he hardly touched his food.... but hes eating now.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

absolutely beautiful pics..you have a real eye for photgraphy..helps when you have such great models.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

really? this is my old beaten up camera... my dad got me a new one i get that when i visit him next! i cant wait as this one, everything is starting to fail on this camera. the flash is going funny, the lcd screen is cracked, the body is cracked but it still works enough for what i want... just really annoying when the shudder stalls... stupid thing lol

anywho.... thank you very much on the compliment


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> petra, thats his i hate the camera look and his im going to bite you look lol i call it the tsuka face lol


Haha looks so familiar i have one grey named "Daan"and he attacks everyone and bites everyone except me 
Strange little birds we have don't we 

Ooow and a great room you have for your birds


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so insanely jealous of all you're awesome bird toys & swings and all that stuff. I wish i could make stuff like that.


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww soooo cute!  i lover the one where it's Tsuka, Munch, and Mango, it looks like there saying "hi, hi, where ya been?" aww such pretty birds


----------

